# Tail just hanging



## ktamjjjc97 (May 7, 2011)

My 1 year old has just let his tail hang for the last couple days.. He will not curl it up on his back. Could they be something wrong?


----------



## Jplatthy (Jan 16, 2011)

I've noticed when mine aren't feeling great their tails will drop instead of curling over their backs........is everything else ok...ie eating...potty....??


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

For this long, I would get him checked with a vet.


----------



## ktamjjjc97 (May 7, 2011)

Seems fine with everything else.. Today was the limit.. I call vet tomorrow!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

I would call the vet if this is new. Cash has what they call a lazy tail, but he always has.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

Tillie only does this if she is uncertain of something or scared...


----------



## ktamjjjc97 (May 7, 2011)

After feeling his tail.. I feel a lump about 1/2 an inch from the base of the tail..  It seems to be painful to him. Hopefully he just sprained it. He usually has it curled up and wagging all the time. I'm calling the vet at 8:00 am.. I will be their first call of the day.


----------



## AckTivity (Mar 28, 2012)

Have you been able to talk to the vet today?


----------



## ktamjjjc97 (May 7, 2011)

He believes Nikko sprained his tail or hit it on something.. Seems a little better today.. If not back to normal by Saturday .. We go back!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Poor little guy Glad that's all it is. My fred once had a very painful bump on his tail. I think someone stepped on it!!


----------



## Becky Chittenden (Feb 4, 2009)

Hope he feels better quickly


----------



## AckTivity (Mar 28, 2012)

I'm glad he's doing better. Lumps are SCARY.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Hope he's OK real soon.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

AckTivity said:


> I'm glad he's doing better. Lumps are SCARY.


and expensive. My daughter's Basset had a lump removed from his tail today. It was there for a year and slowly got huge. Over a thousand dollars . Vet says it was a piece of bone that grew a tumour around it. At least it wasn't cancerous.


----------



## ktamjjjc97 (May 7, 2011)

That could possibly be it since I have 2 English Mastiffs too.. They are big and clumsy..


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

I'm sorry your baby has a hurt tail.  I hope it heals fast.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

If I were you I would give it at least a week if it is a sprain it will take a while. No sense in spending money for another vet visit.


----------

